

Ask HN: Would you go into this market? - tamersalama

There's a potential market for an application targeting local BigCo. Today, I found about a local engineering firm  providing a similar product packaged with their service. The head of the 'competitor' have more than 20 years in the business (and apparently good connections).<p>I haven't seen their product, but I'm giving it 6 out of 10 on usability/features, for the choice of hosting (and the fact it was developed by an engineering firm).<p>Would you go into such market? What would be a discussion (if any) with the competitor be about?
======
jlengrand
You let is so broad that it is difficult to answer. But I'd say that to have
to focus on finding differenciation.

Your app maybe wouldn't be bundled, or easier to use, or faster or whatever. I
say if there is ONLY one competitor there is definitely some room for you,
simply because you would bring a alternative.

I made an app not so long ago that shows the next bus coming to you in real-
time in a french city. I competed against the bus company itself. I got 5 to
10 more users a day currently, simply because I show the results in one click,
when 5 are needed for the official app.

